# critique dahvie?



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

critique my dahvie?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

i dont know what tailtype he's supposed to be, and the pic is very dark. But from what i can see, his body is sturdy, topline is too curved, anal fin is uneven, unbalanced and messy. Dorsal is too rounded and messy. Tail is uneven. Ventrals look partially decent

Edit: he sort of looks like a halfmoon or at best a super delta, but his tail is way too small, and the anal is way too big. Even if a female had the right traits and qualities, he's just got too many major faults to be bred with a good female


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually I'd like to respectfully disagree on his topline, it's beautiful and that's the gentle curve you want. However, the rest of the picture is too blurry and dark to really saying anything else that shark hasn't already pointed out.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

here are some new picture (around time i got him)


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

on a fast day (first pic)


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

they arent flaring pics so his fins cant be seen properly, but from the little i do see, his fins are still messy, uneven and unbalanced...neither breeding or show quality.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

well thanks anyway, it isnt like i wont keep him because he isnt breeding or show quality, he will always be my baby


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

body looks pretty good. dorsal fin is curved unfortunately, anal fin is too long. your last photo reveals curved ventrals. unfortunate. caudal fin does not reach 180? colorwise, body is clean, but color spills over to the fins.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

now that my boy has settled in an has had a change of diet he looks a lot different and I have clearer images


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)




----------

